# Spotting Several Days Before Period Is Due?



## superlori (Nov 28, 2006)

I've done a quick search of this forum for an answer, but can't find anything quickly, and I'm impatient!

This month we started casually ttc. My period was due a couple of days ago. A couple of days before that, and since, I've had a light spotting every day. I can't find anything concrete on the internet - everyone says something different.

Could this be a sign of pregnancy? Or mc? Or neither? With my first, I constantly felt like I was about to start my period, and I'm feeling that way now, along with smelling things acutely (though maybe things are actually smelly?). But everything online says several days of spotting is abnormal and not a sign of pregnancy.

I'm putting off taking a test because they are expensive and I want to wait a couple more weeks to see if AF comes.

Has anyone else experienced this? Anyone know anything about it?

Cheers.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I spotted every time before my periods. I knew I was pregnant both times when I spotted.... and spotted some more, but never really started bleeding heavy. I spotted for many weeks with my first one and this time only about a week.


----------



## DomerJen (Feb 11, 2007)

It can be a sign of a luteal phase defect... are you just coming off bcp? FYI, you can get tests at the $ store for a buck!


----------



## superlori (Nov 28, 2006)

No, not coming off bcp. Been doing NFP for about three years now. AF returned pp at 8 months (now we're at 13months) and I've never had more than one day of spotting before my period.

I think I will bite the bullet and use a test. I'm now having other pregnancy symptoms so who knows? It wouldn't be a bad thing!


----------



## superlori (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I took two tests and both were negative. And still no period. I'm really confused. I know bodies change after birth, but this is just so weird for me.


----------

